# Dogs on buses



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Does anyone know if dogs are still allowed on buses? Need to go to PAH tomorrow to get tripe and the car is still stuck so off on the bus!! Would like to take Jack along with me but not sure if it would be allowed?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Depends on your bus company, our main bus provider (Transdev) allow dogs on for free 

some will charge a small amount - maybe half or child fare but I doubt that any bus service will turn you away


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Depends on the bus driver! and unfortunately the dogs breed  they charge 50p single for a dog here.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't mind paying atall for him it's just walking all the way to the bus stop, being told no, walking home, walking back and waiting another 30 mins! He is only a puppy anyway and will be under control. What about if I took on all 3? :lol:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Try calling your bus company? they should be able to tell you.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We take Holly on buses with no charge, but same with trains too... Normally the bus driver likes to say hi to her etc.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Try calling your bus company? they should be able to tell you.


Will give them a call in the morning. Don't want to go til later once the roads have been used a bit. Personaly I'd rather a bus full of dogs than kids anyway if I'm honest


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Will give them a call in the morning. Don't want to go til later once the roads have been used a bit. Personaly I'd rather a bus full of dogs than kids anyway if I'm honest


hahaha me to!! got to get the bus to work tomorrow and am absolutely dreading it!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Like others said it depends on the driver as it;s down to their choice- I wasn't charged for my two, but two was the limit, and the driver also said that he'd have turned me down if there had already been on the bus.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

As far as I know dogs are allowed on glasgow buses. I always took my dog on First buses.
Lothian buses on the other hand I always had problems the driver would not take more than one dog and that was a bugger when we had two pups, not even if they were carried! Had to walk thru the clyde tunnel it was horrid.

Iv got on a First bus with 3 dogs before but it was quiet.


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

it is at the drivers discresion, but if anyone is going to say no it would be an asian bus driver as they dont like dogs, first bus have no problem with dogs on busses an im sure its 40p for a dog to travel (fella works for first)


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> As far as I know dogs are allowed on glasgow buses. I always took my dog on First buses.
> Lothian buses on the other hand I always had problems the driver would not take more than one dog and that was a bugger when we had two pups, not even if they were carried! Had to walk thru the clyde tunnel it was horrid.
> 
> Iv got on a First bus with 3 dogs before but it was quiet.


The bus I would get goes into Buchanan Street so hopefully will be ok.

I'd never walk through the clyde tunnel  I do love driving through it but must be so scary walking it.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it is up to the driver. There was an uproar last year because a moslem bus driver (I think in Manchester) refused to let a guide dog on his bus because "dogs are unclean".

Considering that this is England and guide dogs are allowed anywhere, it caused questions in parliament and all sorts.

It has been forty years since I went on a bus, but there shouldn't be a problem if the dog is well behaved. Do phone the bus company, though.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

husky said:


> it is at the drivers discresion, but if anyone is going to say no it would be an asian bus driver as they dont like dogs, first bus have no problem with dogs on busses an im sure its 40p for a dog to travel (fella works for first)


Actually it is not Asian drivers, but moslem ones (see my post above). Most Asian are afraid of dogs because the only ones they ever see in their country are guard dogs, which are kept outside and not treated at all like ours.


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

I go on Arriva buses and other local firms with my dogs all of the time, they never charge me.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

When I was a girl in London, dogs were always allowed on buses but had to go upstairs. That would have been fun with my two!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

CheekoAndCo said:


> The bus I would get goes into Buchanan Street so hopefully will be ok.
> 
> I'd never walk through the clyde tunnel  I do love driving through it but must be so scary walking it.


It was scary! And it felt like it was Never going to end!! Lol omg I felt so relieved when I saw the light at the other end :lol:

Being glasgow you could always walk a little and wait for the next bus if the driver says no, remember doing that a couple of times.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> When I was a girl in London, dogs were always allowed on buses but had to go upstairs. That would have been fun with my two!


I'd love to see a drivers face if you went on with 2 newfies 

Someone from a Muslim country adopted one of my baby hammies. They wanted to see the dogs and were talking away to them. Couldn't have been a nicer family. I'll be honest and I wasn't sure how they'd be with the dogs but they kept wanting to talk to Blu and ask all about showing. I'd happily let them have a dog if I bred a litter and they came to me in the future because little hammy has got a great life and I'm always getting updates and pics.

If they don't let me on with him I may be tempted to shovel the car out


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Some stagecoach bus drivers let dogs on, I have taken all 4 of mine on at the same time. But it depends on the driver, I had a driver refuse me once because he didnt like dogs but aparently because the bus company allow dogs he was out of order.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

I was turned off a bus when I had cara as a pup, doing my socialising bit, and he said no feckin way she's a Rott, not allowed on buses, I was so angry,


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Ditsy42 said:


> I was turned off a bus when I had cara as a pup, doing my socialising bit, and he said no feckin way she's a Rott, not allowed on buses, I was so angry,


Imagine the kick up there would be if a driver said to someone 'You aren't allowed on, I don't like your hair colour' If it was a pitbull then fair enough because they are banned but otherwise


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dogs are allowed on here but when Buster was wearing a halti they wouldn't let him on most of the time because they thought it was a muzzle. Most drivers are happy to let them on I've found even giant dogs there was a great dane on the bus the other day


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

If its a First bus in Glasgow you shouldnt have any problems . I've always been on buses, especially with Hudson who is a malamute, so slightly bigger than a poodle lols and they've never charged me or that, sometimes i won't go on if theres another big dog on, just incase - is it pets at home in parkhead your off to? x


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

I took Milly on the bus on the east coastseveral times the year before last- and the drivers were great - made her very welcome! BUT! I have heard and read that it is at the drivers dicsresion - which in my view is a bl**dy joke especially if you have some knob of a driver that don;t like dogs!!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> If its a First bus in Glasgow you shouldnt have any problems . I've always been on buses, especially with Hudson who is a malamute, so slightly bigger than a poodle lols and they've never charged me or that, sometimes i won't go on if theres another big dog on, just incase - is it pets at home in parkhead your off to? x


No they don't like me in there :lol: I offer advise to people when I visit that is correct about cage sizes etc and the staff don't like it because people walk away empty handed to order online instead :thumbup: New one in Bishopbriggs I'm off to. Got a 10% off voucher aswell. People in the grooming salon asked me if I wanted Jack and Blu groomed uh..



DoubleTrouble said:


> I took Milly on the bus on the east coastseveral times the year before last- and the drivers were great - made her very welcome! BUT! I have heard and read that it is at the drivers dicsresion - which in my view is a bl**dy joke especially if you have some knob of a driver that don;t like dogs!!


It's not asif the dogs can do any damage to the driver since they are behind a screen.


----------



## kingcharles (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree, it depends mostly on the driver, I've had problems with some and not others so I don't think they necessarily have a proper policy!


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

CheekoAndCo - they don't like my mum either lols :lol:. They offer the worst possible advise on dog food, whereas my mum is a dog food freak and ends up robbing them of their [email protected] food sale lols . x


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> CheekoAndCo - they don't like my mum either lols :lol:. They offer the worst possible advise on dog food, whereas my mum is a dog food freak and ends up robbing them of their [email protected] food sale lols . x


I'll make the story short but basically someone was in with a very ill pup, 5 weeks old prob, looked half dead in her arms, staff were telling her the dog milk was fine instead of mums milk and he should be fed JWB. I put Blu on JWB as a pup and he was so ill so I dreaded to think what could happen to this poor pup. Staff get anoyed, woman looks worried, I tell her I really wouldn't risk it but the staff say they are more qualified than me. For all they know I could be an expert in dog nutrition  Some people have a bet on on how long it will be til I get banned from the new one..


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

As people have said before it depends on the driver .... mind you a driver once wouldn't let me on a bus because I apparently 'looked suspicious' , when i asked what he meant he said 'a teenager alone' I was like , one I think you'd rather I wasn't in a gang and 2. not my fault I have no friends :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

First bus usually no problem some drivers ask you to take dog upstairs tho  again depends on driver


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I'd love to see a drivers face if you went on with 2 newfies
> 
> Someone from a Muslim country adopted one of my baby hammies. They wanted to see the dogs and were talking away to them. Couldn't have been a nicer family. I'll be honest and I wasn't sure how they'd be with the dogs but they kept wanting to talk to Blu and ask all about showing. I'd happily let them have a dog if I bred a litter and they came to me in the future because little hammy has got a great life and I'm always getting updates and pics.
> 
> If they don't let me on with him I may be tempted to shovel the car out


It is one their cultural things, not religious things. I once had a moslem pupil who was actually born and raised in this country. One day she found out I had touched something that the dogs had chewed (my grandson's baseball cap) then given her the keys. She went all quiet for about 20 minutes, then pulled over and got out her wet wipes and wiped everything - the steering wheel, the gear lever, the handbrake, her hands - said that they weren't allowed to touch dogs because they were unclean. Pathetic. When I dropped her off I informed her that I gave my dogs and kiss and cuddle before I came out and I wasn't about to have a wash afterwards.

Another moslem girl, though, told me her dad took his dog to bed with him!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

in glasgow dogs were allowed on buses and trains for free, they didn`t limit the amount either which sometimes caused chaos if a yappy dog got on and seen another. i always used arriva and they were fine, i`m sure i`ve seen dogs on the first buses too

down here i think it`s down to the driver`s discretion and if there`s already a dog on the bus they won`t allow another, had to ring up to ask cause there`s nothing on the website. i think it just varies by area but i`ve never been asked to pay to take a dog on and if i had i`d demand my dog was allowed on the seat as he`d paid just like everyone else


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Max had been on the bus a few times.... Once as a puppy, and a few times as a fully grown GSD  Arriva never had problems with it, first time the driver was too busy ooh and ahhing over him, and each time after he's always been allowed, we had always offered to pay for him and always got told that as he's not using the seats he can't be charged


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Decided not to take him because it's freezing outside and thick with ice. He's only 13 weeks old so too old for him. Next time hopefully


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I called mine a while back. Drivers discression I won't risk it personally.


----------

